# Аккордеон "Берёзка"



## kvinntet (3 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте! Зашёл на этот сайт чтоб получить консультацию.
Обнаружил аккордеон в старом доме, стоял на веренде несколько лет в чехле. Меха добрые, состояние на 4, клавиши пожелтели некоторые. 
Сам не аккордеонист, играю на гитаре...занимался профессионально в ВИА в своё время. 
Вообщем подушки на клапанах сгнили, они вообще отпали и прилипли к деке. Каким материалом можно перекрыть клапана? Слышал лайка, что за материал не знаю и где его взять? 

Возможно ли разобрать этот аккордеон, чтобы внутри сделать профилактику? 
Извините, может я не прав, что в него полез, но у нас тут нет мастеров по баянам и аккордеонам. Был один классный мастер... покинул этот мир.


----------



## gerborisov (3 Май 2012)

на свалку


----------



## kvinntet (3 Май 2012)

Да что уж сразу так...на свалку. Инструмент всё ж!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (3 Май 2012)

Дельный вам совет дают.Воспользуйтесь ! Это чудо советского ширпотреба, будучи новым не играло,а сейчас...ну разве для бутафории и антуража. Никакая реанимация здесь не поможет.


----------



## kvinntet (3 Май 2012)

Ну тогда разобрать на болтики. Ширпотреб! Согласен. Его даже не отнести видимо к vintage instruments.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Май 2012)

Наверное, для того чтобы дать дельный совет, надо понять что Вы собираетесь с ним делать после починки. Ежели Вы будете на нём учиться играть, причём так, немного, скорее для себя чем для других, и при этом у Вас есть время, желание копаться в нём и немного денег на покупку материалов, то попробуйте сначала просто разобрать его на три части: левый корпус, мех и правый корпус. Выньте резонаторы с голосами, обычно для этого надо повернуть шурупы с кольцевидными головками и внимательно осмотрите голоса и планки. Если обнаружите много ржавчины на голосах и белый налёт на планках (в случае дюралевых планок) то предлагаю Вам ещё раз подумать о целесообразности такого ремонта. Ну а коли надумаете ремонтировать, тогда вперёд! Тут можно пойти разными путями. Выбирайте какой Вам больше подходит:
1. Во всём рабираться самому, лишь иногда советуясь с другими. Пишите Ваши вопросы и ждите когда найдуться желающие ответить на них.
2. Прочитать как это делать в литературе. На интернете есть пара неплохик книжечек. Например: "Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов" авторы Фадеев и Кузнецов а также "Гармони, баяны, аккордеоны" авторы Розенфелд и Иванов. Опять же можете обратиться к форумчанам если что-нибудь станет непонятно или не сможете найти где их скачать.
3. Найти кого-нибудь досягаемого, кто Вас этому научит. Не зная Вашего местонахождения не могу сказать что-либо конкретно. Если случайно будете проезжать мимо, то стучите. Буду рад познакомиться.

Вообщем, решать Вам самому что с Вашей находкой делать. Если в другой раз попадётся что-нибудь очень старинное (гармонь, баян или аккордеон), то имейте ввиду меня. Я коллекционирую старинные инструменты для будущего музея.


----------



## restavrator_m (3 Май 2012)

Если в ваших краях совсем негде достать специальную лайку, можете поискать тонко выделанную овечью кожу толщиной 1-1.5 мм в магазинах кожанной галантереи. Для замены клапанов вам понадобится ещё специальный фетр, либо параллон, который будет крепиться на основание клапана под эту самую лайку и обепечивать должную аммотизцию клапана с декой.

А вообще верно тут пишут - инструмент не стоит того... Если даже вы его почините и решите научиться на нём играть - удовольствие от этого дела вы вряд ли получите... Но решать конечно же вам!

С другой стороны - почти все советские аккордеоны самый замечательный материал для того, чтобы научиться ремонту - их не жалко если что не так пойдёт. И продают их многие очень дёшево. А опыт этот для вас будет бесценным! *Sergey_Semenov* дело пишет - разобрав даже один раз аккордеон вы очень много чего поймёте о его устройстве, если конечно вам это интересно.


----------



## kvinntet (4 Май 2012)

Ну вот! Совсем другое дело! 
Я не собираюсь на нём играть, тем более есть аккордеонист, у него немецкий. Просто, раз он мне попался, ради интереса хочу отревезировать, чтоб хоть немного игровой был и нихай стоит на память о Советской муз. промышленности. У меня места много не помешает.
Сам являюсь коллекционером электрогитар Сов. производства и аппаратуры, поэтому проявил простой человеческий интерес.
Попробую найти книжки в интернете, но у кого есть адрес, буду благодарен.

Ага! Скачал...проблем нет.

Мне главное его располовинить. Пока не знаю как?

Нашёл вот такую инфу.
"Я разбирал так: На передней и задней панели есть никелированые гвоздики. Они вынимаются пассатижами. Сидят плотно. Вытащите гвоздики и секция инструмента отстёгивается от мехов. Всё сидит на трении и точной безщелевой технологии. Ручная работа, однако! Всё очень просто. Главное- не потерять гвоздики и сразу в пакетик. Заменить-то нечем. Деревянные конструкции удобно собирать, натерев поверхности влажным мылом."
http://otvet.mail.ru/question/62261932/

Да! Спасибо Sergey_Semenov и спасибо restavrator_m !
Вопросы возникнут, обязательно обращюсь.


----------



## kvinntet (5 Май 2012)

Какой мастикой можно приклеить голосовые планки к дереву?
Старая какая-то эластичная, мягкая. Я понял, что она как прокладка действует.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (6 Май 2012)

Хорошо, что Вы спросили про мастику. Я давно собирался высказать своё мнение и задать вопрос. Но сначала отвечу на Ваш: первое, что приходит в голову - это рецепт указанный на странице 86 в книге "Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов." Если Вы не найдёте книгу, то могу переписать. Туда входит Воск технический (2100), канифоль (800), скипидар (75) и льняное масло(25). Там правда указана ещё одна мастика, но я бы посоветовал рассматривать её как запасной вариант. От себя добавлю, что хотя мастика обычно рассматривается как герметик, она не много влияет на звучание. А теперь мой вопрос специалистам: Итальянцы хвастаются тем что могут достичь герметичности без мастики (кстати на цельных планках). Приходилось-ли кому-нибудь играть на таком инструменте, и что можно сказать про звук?


----------



## Gross (6 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Итальянцы хвастаются тем что могут достичь герметичности без мастики (кстати на цельных планках)


А куда мазать мастику на цельных-то планках? Там кожаные прокладки стоят.


----------



## kvinntet (6 Май 2012)

Планки..сами мембраны, покрылись ржавчиной - это каюк? Или можно почистить аккуратно? Я думаю для восстановления дешёвого аккордеона можно и почистить? Берёзка-ничего страшного, что строить не совсем будет, так...для души - пусть немного поёт.
Высоцкий на расстроенной гитаре играл, а пел чисто, и ничего, прокатило. А играть бульварные песни на расстроенном аккордеоне?!


----------



## Gross (6 Май 2012)

kvinntet писал:


> покрылись ржавчиной


Заодно попрактикуетесь в настройке.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (6 Май 2012)

Gross писал:


> А куда мазать мастику на цельных-то планках? Там кожаные прокладки стоят.


Они как раз утверждают что без каких-либо прокладок. То есть добились герметичности за счёт плоскостности поверхности и усилия прижима.


----------



## restavrator_m (6 Май 2012)

kvinntet писал:


> Планки..сами мембраны, покрылись ржавчиной - это каюк?


 Это полный каюк...=) 

Когда я выбираю аккордеон для реставрации, самое первое на что я обращаю внимаю - это запах аккордеона. Это может показаться смешным, но если от него идёт довольно сильный спефичный запах затхлости (напиминает подвальный запах сырости) то со 100% вероятностью большинство голосовых планок внутри покрылись коррозией... А это значит что, инструменту совсем пора на покой... Такой инструмент я не покупаю, т.к. возиться потом с такими планками гиблое и неблагодарное дело - проще их заменить! 

kvinntet писал:


> ничего страшного, что строить не совсем будет, так...для души - пусть немного поёт.


 - строить *не будет совсем* Играть на расстроенной гитаре одно - на расстроеном аккордеоне - совсем другое, поверьте и вы и слушатели будут не в восторге. 

К чему я это всё - к сожалению ваш аккордеон пригоден только для обучения ремонта - но в таких вещах всегда есть огромная положительная сторона! Вы очень многому научитесь отремонтировав в полной мере такой инструмент, а эти знания намного дороже вашего аккордеона! 

Про мастику могу добавить, что сам процесс самостоятельного изготовления мастики и поиск всех нужных компонентов не всегда так прост как кажется. Например у меня первое время были большие проблемы с поиском в продаже воска и нужной канифоли. Если у вас неполучится её изготовить или найти ознакомьтесь с данной темой: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2860/1
Многие мастера используют для изоляции клей ПВА, что в вашем случае будет значительно проще и осознанно.


----------



## kvinntet (7 Май 2012)

//Многие мастера используют для изоляции клей ПВА, что в вашем случае будет значительно проще и осознанно.//
Ребят, а я чё-т подумал, и вспомнил про авто-прокладку. Она ведь при высыхании довольно эластичная и держит крепко. Только не смейтесь, я в аккордеонном деле не очень, но принцип извлечения звука понимаю. Мне кажется можно попробовать. 
Знаю, что инструмент попорчен временем, но выбрасывать жалко. Попробую всё -таки как сумею восстановить. Планки конечно лучше бы новые, хотя бы часть... И где-то надо ещё фетр мягкий раздобыть на клапаны, поролон не хочется. 
Ещё вопрос. Чтобы клапана перекрыть, нужно их снимать каждый или снять всю клавиатуру? Только как её снять на Берёзке не знаю? Боюсь что-нибудь сломать. Может кто подскажет?
И спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на мою проблему..., я не ожидал такого тёплого отношения, и рад что я здесь!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (7 Май 2012)

Мысль об автопрокладке, пожалуй не плоха. Это на шаг ближе к тому как в большинстве случаях герметизируют цельные планки. Там используют лайку (овечью кожу). Причём, овца должна быть определённой породы (Это я так к слову, почти в шутку). Но всё-таки, если с воском не будете связываться, то - ПВА. Советую также учесть, что поскольку Вы будете делать в первый раз, то лучше оставить возможность переделать. Так что выбирайте либо что-то разёмное либо не водостойкое, и потом сможете растворить водой если понадобится. В воду сами резонаторы ни в коем случае опускать нельзя.

Насчёт клавиатуры подсказать, не видя, не могу. Если хотите, сфоткните и пошлите на [email protected] Посмотрю, может что и посоветую.


----------



## ze_go (7 Май 2012)

ПВА что водостойкий (D3), что обычный (D2) легко отдирается что с резонаторов, что с планок - пластом, как герметик-силикон, ничего размачивать не придётся

по клапанам.
можно и снимая клавиатуру с грифа, 
можно и не снимая (в этом случае будет сложнее вынуть и вернуть на место клапана, стоящие в глубине - чёрные клавиши и некоторые белые, что в одном ряду с чёрными)
+ при снятой клавиатуре есть возможность заменить в случае необходимости фетр или резинки под клавишами, которые служат для устранения стука


----------



## kvinntet (7 Май 2012)

Да я тоже думаю, что клавиатуру снять надо, но как? Такое чувство, что она вставлялась при склеивании грифа, и её теперь оттуда хрен выведешь, пока не расклеишь. А ведь всё обтянуто целлулоидом.
Видимо придёться клапана снимать всё-таки. Sergey_Semenov фото вышлю, может что подскажете. 
Ну...не, ну кто-то же "Берёзкой " всё равно занимался? Распространённый ширпотреб. Клава должна доставаться, мне кажется.


----------



## ze_go (7 Май 2012)

kvinntet писал:


> клавиатуру снять надо, но как?


ну, любая клавиатура смонтирована на оси (либо есть модели, где на каждой клавише снизу типа зацеп, который вставляется в пропил в гребёнке и пружинка, одетая на крюк)
в первом случае необходимо вытащить ось, во втором - сняв пружинки с крюков, вытянуть клавишу с пропила


----------



## kvinntet (7 Май 2012)

О! Это уже кое-что...

//...в первом случае необходимо вытащить ось//
Да, но к ней ни слева ни справа не подобраться. Дерево не раздвинешь.

Ось с двух сторон зажата. Пробовал клавиши немного сбоку поджать, чтоб вытащить...не!, не поддаётся, можно сломать случайно, чувствую.


----------



## ze_go (7 Май 2012)

ось обычно вставлена либо снизу, либо сверху грифа (либо 2 сразу - навстречу друг другу)
гляньте, может ось снизу прикрыта декоративной заглушкой


----------



## restavrator_m (7 Май 2012)

У меня с осью в своё время было тоже очень много геморроя! Честно скажу - доставать ось - это самое последнее дело, а если она ещё и заржавела и изогнулась в некоторых местах, то задача резко усложняется. Как-то пытался вытащить ось из старого немецкого аккордеона - у меня не получилось и с 10 попытки, сколько бы я сил ни прилагал, после чего решил её больше не трогать... И даже если удастся её достать - поставить обратно будет сложнее=)) 

Не могу точно утверждать - конкретно с берёзкой мне не приходилось работать - но, если клапана легко снимаются с рычагов - так зачем так усложнять себе задачу? Достаточно их просто снять по одному и выполнять ремонт с каждым клапаном по отдельности.


----------



## kvinntet (8 Май 2012)

Наверно так и сделаю, клапана сниму, хоть не очень просто. Клавиши вроде более-менее не грубо работают. Просто хотелось под ними ревизию провести. Вообще считаю недоработкой производителей, относительно съёма клавиатуры. Она всё-таки должна быть доступна для профилактики. 
Надо ещё лайку найти. Завтра поищу, может в секонхенд заеду, каку-нидь херню куплю... разрежу.


----------



## ze_go (8 Май 2012)

kvinntet писал:


> Вообще считаю недоработкой производителей, относительно съёма клавиатуры. Она всё-таки должна быть доступна для профилактики.


так клавиатуры ВСЕГДА съёмные - вопрос в том, что со временем ось "прикипает" в перегородках.


----------



## kvinntet (8 Май 2012)

Дак на Берёзке нет подхода к оси ни с какой стороны. Я уж под лупой всё просмотрел. Нету! Хз...


----------



## ze_go (8 Май 2012)

kvinntet писал:


> Дак на Берёзке нет подхода к оси ни с какой стороны.


тогда у вас такой вариант - на каждой клавише снизу типа зацеп, который вставляется в пропил в гребёнке и пружинка, одетая на крюк - нужно, сняв пружинки с крюков, вытянуть клавишу с пропила


----------



## levsha34 (9 Май 2012)

Правильно будет сначала снять клапан с рычага и клавиша встанет выше обычного положения. Скорее всего там пружины расположены непосредственно под клавишами, а в районе оси есть типа замок, который защёлкивается на оси. Нужно аккуратно с усилием потянуть (пошатывая немного) клавишу в сторону от регистров к краю грифа. Главное не обломать саму клавишу, т.к. она только наклеена на деревянное основание.


----------



## kvinntet (9 Май 2012)

levsha34, Присоединяюсь к Вашему тексту, так и есть всё.


----------



## ze_go (9 Май 2012)

kvinntet писал:


> Присоединяюсь к Вашему тексту, так и есть всё.


я об этом и писал, только другими словами. существует только 2 способа - либо ось через гребёнку, либо замок (их тоже 2 вида - такой, как у Вас и такой, как на "Хорхе")


----------



## kvinntet (9 Май 2012)

ze_go и levsha34, большое вам спасибо! 
Разобрался! Там действительно обыкновенный замочик.
С небольшим усилием поднимаем пальцем клавишу со стороны клапанов, паз из оси освобождается и вытягиваем её наружу. Всё оказывается очень просто! 
Снял все клавиши...грязи-и-и-и!
Фетр придётся заменить всё-таки. А фетр вообще продают? Можно конечно и разодрать что-нибудь. У одной клавиши деревяга разваленная на 2 части. Но я сделаю новую, это не проблема.
Сейчас хоть свободно смогу всю дрянь убрать и почистить. 
Может, когда собирать буду, немного масличком ось смазать, чтоб в пазу клавиши не скрипели?
Сегодня магазины не работают, завтра попробую закупить, что нужно: лайка, фетр и фетр мягкий надо найти или что-то подобное. На клапанах был поролон, но он сгнил. Надо другой материал.

С Днём Победы всех! Мирного неба над головой!
Разберусь с правой клавиатурой, перейдём на левую.


----------

